# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Nhờ bác Éc nghiên cứu mở mục Kickstarter trên forum.

## Nam CNC

Thấy anh em có nhiều ý kiến tốt nhưng không có điều kiện hay kinh phí thực hiện , nay nhờ Admin nghiên cứu xem mục này có cần thiết chưa, nhửng quy tắc hoạt động và nếu thuận lợi mở luôn cái mục này để cho nhiều anh em có cơ hội phát triển, biết đâu sau này mấy bác ấy thành danh , nếu có đầu tư từ ban đầu em cũng giàu theo mấy bác ấy thì sao hehehehe.


       Anh em nào cảm thấy phù hơp xin biểu quyết cho bác Admin lấy khí thế nghiên cứu nè.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, im_atntc, jimmyli, katerman, lekimhung, ppgas, Ryan, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## im_atntc

Kit chứ anh Nam, kick nguy hiểm lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

phải đổi thành mục " chắp cánh ước mơ " cho nó thuần việt bác nam  :Wink:   các bác thành công thì diễn đàn mới thực sự lên tầm cao mới như các diễn đàn tầm cao kác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mình cứ tưởng là mục "*đá đít người mới*" !

Trước mắt cứ gọi là dự án kêu gọi đầu tư!

Chẳng hạn người nào đó muốn làm sản phẩm nào đó hoặc thử nghiệm sản phẩm nào đó mà không đủ điều kiện "xxx" để làm một mình...
Thì có thể vào mục này kêu gọi mạnh thường quân hoặc những người khác có nhu cầu về sản phẩm này đầu tư vào để làm....
Sau đó lợi ích từ sản phẩm sẽ được chia sẻ theo thỏa thuận trước đó cho các bên tham gia...

----------

Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## lekimhung

Không dám mơ giàu có như ông Nam, chỉ mơ có đủ tiền đi nhậu với mấy ông là đủ rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy hả không để ý lắm , cứ tưởng kick 1 phát là lên đó mà hehehe mà cũng nên mở 1 kịckstarter luôn để đá đít mấy cha thấy ghét. Nên để tiếng Anh và tiếng Việt luôn, chứ cũng có nhiều ông nước ngoài đọc nội dung diễn đàn lắm à , nhưng thấy thuần Việt quá chắc không tham gia.

--- 1 đề xuất để web ngày càng hấp dẫn , là anh em chịu khó post hình minh hoạ cho bài viết của mình, vì đầu tiên anh em thích hình ảnh trước ( images google ) mới tìm hiểu nội dung sau .

----------

nhatson, ppgas, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Theo thiển ý của em thì.. *CŨNG HAY ĐÓ*
Thực ra với em thì sau bao nhiêu năm chinh chiến & thất bại... em thấy cái khó nhất của mình là sư hợp tác. Mỗi người có một thế mạnh, nhưng không thể hợp tác lại, hổ trợ các khuyết điểm của nhau, khi hợp tác thì trách nhiệm & quyền lợi rất khó kiểm soát. Được miếng thì tranh nhau mà mất miếng thì mạnh ai nấy chạy, trách nhiệm thì quăng cho nhau. Khi lớn mạnh được chút xíu thì muốn độc chiếm, tìm cách loại dần các đối tác v.v... bla bla...

Trước mắt, cái em tha thiết nhất là anh em mở rộng tư duy, hợp tác, trao đổi, chia sẻ quyền lợi, trách nhiệm, ưu/nhược điểm với nhau, mỗi cá nhân giảm bớt cái TÔI, SĨ DIỆN của mình một tí và gắn kết bền chặt là tạo được một cơ cấu cực kỳ mạnh... (nói cho dể hình dung là làm việc theo nhóm), không sợ bất kỳ đối thủ nào. Cái đấy (làm việc nhóm) cũng là cái mà em thấy chúng ta còn thua rất xa so với tụi khoai tây.

Nếu thông qua diễn đàn mà chúng ta có thể kết nối lại để có thể tạo thành những tổ họp vũng mạnh thì như ai đó đã nói "chúng ta đã bước lên một tầm cao mới". Chúng ta chỉ bước lên tầm cao mới khi chúng ta có đủ nhiệt huyết, quyết tao, kiêm trì bla bla... diễn đàn chỉ là một công cụ hổ trợ giúp ta có môi trường chia sẻ & trao đổi mà thôi.

----------

hungdn, jimmyli, katerman, ppgas, trungdt

----------


## thucongmynghe79

một ý tưởng hay, em se tham gia chung các bác, em có nhiều ý tưởng điên rồ lắm ( chuyên nghành gỗ nhé )

----------


## Tuanlm

Forum này rất mạnh về việc hỗ trợ DIY, mua bán linh kiện CNC mà thực sự chưa mạnh về ứng dụng CNC. Nếu không có phần tham gia của các doanh nhân thì Kick này mãi mãi chỉ là ý tưởng thôi. Mình nghĩ điều đầu tiên là forum này không chỉ phổ biến trong các anh em DIY mà cần cố gắng để kéo các doanh nghiệp các đơn vị tìm kiếm sự hỗ trợ về mặt giải pháp. MÌnh thấy có nhiều anh em hiện đang làm việc trong các doanh nghiệp, ít nhiều có liên quan đến CNC, thiết nghĩ các bạn có thể đem các vấn đề trong công việc của đơn vị mình để cùng thảo luận.

----------

CKD, jimmyli, Nam CNC, ppgas

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Forum này rất mạnh về việc hỗ trợ DIY, mua bán linh kiện CNC mà thực sự chưa mạnh về ứng dụng CNC. Nếu không có phần tham gia của các doanh nhân thì Kick này mãi mãi chỉ là ý tưởng thôi. Mình nghĩ điều đầu tiên là forum này không chỉ phổ biến trong các anh em DIY mà cần cố gắng để kéo các doanh nghiệp các đơn vị tìm kiếm sự hỗ trợ về mặt giải pháp. MÌnh thấy có nhiều anh em hiện đang làm việc trong các doanh nghiệp, ít nhiều có liên quan đến CNC, thiết nghĩ các bạn có thể đem các vấn đề trong công việc của đơn vị mình để cùng thảo luận.


bác này có bài em chấm 10 điểm. cũng ý tưởng trăn trở băn khuân của em, em đang làm trong một doanh nghiệp thủ công mỹ nghệ chuyên về mảng kĩ thuật tự động khí nén, sau nhiều năm làm việc mới nãy ra ý tưởng áp dụng cnc vào chuyên nghành này,nhưng vẩn đang nghiên cứu cnc trước, biết về nó em mới mạnh dạn đưa ý tưởng lên đây nhờ các cao thủ ra tay,hiện tại cty hoạt động dựa trên 80% máy do em chế tạo, cũng gặt hái chút ít thành công , nhưng đối với em nó quá lạc hậu mà sự hiểu biết của mình quá nông cạn, hic...sản xuăt phải qua tất cả 11 giai đoạn mà chủ yếu phụ thuộc vào công nhân bị lệ thuộc quá nên sản phẩm ko đồng đều...khổ nỗi sự nghiên cứu của mình chỉ do mình chi trả các khoản để tìm hiểu nên khó lòng lên đây mời các bác chung tay,nếu có giải pháp khác các bác góp ý em phát,

----------


## ppgas

> ... anh em chịu khó post hình minh hoạ cho bài viết của mình...


Ý kiến này hay nè. Người làm biếng đọc (hoặc có ít thời gian đọc) vẫn có thể nắm ý chính cuả một topic thông qua hình ảnh. 
Không biết bác Nam CNC đưa ra ý kiến này chắc là có liên quan đến chủ đề(?) nhưng nó sẽ rất thú vị nếu khuyến khích sử dụng từ hoặc cụm từ tiếng Anh (nếu có thể) để minh họa cho hình ảnh của mình nhằm tạo điều kiện cho google search nó dể tìm thấy chúng ta. Nó, google (một công cụ marketing) sẽ phần nào gây sự chú ý cho nhiều người hơn, cơ hội kêu gọi đầu tư cao hơn cho những dự án thiếu vốn của những "người* đá đít người mới*"  :Smile: 
Mình "tìm được" 1 topic của một anh người Đức (nick Monte) -tools from the old world- đến nay đã được 1009 trang, chủ yếu thông qua hình ảnh từ một lần google search. "_This thread is worthless without images_", he said.

----------

CKD, Mr.L, Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

Ý của bác Nam CNC e đã cố thực hiện từ lâu.. các vụ phát động anh em nghiên cứu khoa học cũng kêu gọi anh em góp chút hình ảnh mà kết quả thu được cũng rất kém.
Từ thuở khai thiên lập địa đã có câu "mắt thấy, tai nghe, tay sờ"  :Big Grin: ... hình ảnh không chỉ mang tính chất minh họa cho nội dung mà đôi khi còn diễn đạt ý chính xác hơn lời nói nhiều lần. Đọc có thể không hiểu nhưng nhìn thấy thì nắm vấn đề rất nhanh.
Bản thân em cũng học được rất rất nhiều từ hình ảnh. Vốn ngoại ngữ kém, nên nhờ vào hình ảnh của mấy anh Tây mà nắm được rất nhiều vấn đề.
Anh em nhà ta khi làm việc vẫn còn thiếu vụ này và cũng không có thói quen này, lưu trữ và lập tài liệu đa phần là câu từ & công thức, hình ảnh thì ít.

@thucongmynghe79
Em hiện cũng đang tiến vào lĩnh vực gia công CNC (chế máy chỉ là mảng phụ). Thấy rỏ một điều là để hoàn thiện một sản phẩm phải qua quá nhiều công đoạn, không phải công đoạn nào trong đó mình cũng nắm rỏ, muốn tìm hiểu & trao đổi thì cũng khó vì đa phần anh em giấu nghề dữ quá. Mà phải chi những điều mình muốn tìm hiểu là điều gì đó quá cao siêu. Ví dụ như em làm nhiều sản phẩm bằng gỗ nhỏ (cở đồng tiền 5K). Muốn đánh bóng bề mặt nó thì thật là khó & mất nhiều thời gian nếu chơi hoàn toàn thủ  công. Nghiên cứu những cơ sở tương tự thì họ giấu tận bên trong.. đứng ngoài ko biết được. hic hic... Muốn giá sản xuất rẻ, tăng tính cạnh tranh... thì phải tăng hiểu xuất & ổn định trong sản xuất, mà làm việc đó không hề dễ.
Đi học chính quy thì không trường lớp nào dạy, đi học lóm thì... ôi giời... giấu theo kiểu sống để bụng, chết mang theo.

----------


## nhatson

> Ý của bác Nam CNC e đã cố thực hiện từ lâu.. các vụ phát động anh em nghiên cứu khoa học cũng kêu gọi anh em góp chút hình ảnh mà kết quả thu được cũng rất kém.
> Từ thuở khai thiên lập địa đã có câu "mắt thấy, tai nghe, tay sờ" ... hình ảnh không chỉ mang tính chất minh họa cho nội dung mà đôi khi còn diễn đạt ý chính xác hơn lời nói nhiều lần. Đọc có thể không hiểu nhưng nhìn thấy thì nắm vấn đề rất nhanh.
> Bản thân em cũng học được rất rất nhiều từ hình ảnh. Vốn ngoại ngữ kém, nên nhờ vào hình ảnh của mấy anh Tây mà nắm được rất nhiều vấn đề.
> Anh em nhà ta khi làm việc vẫn còn thiếu vụ này và cũng không có thói quen này, lưu trữ và lập tài liệu đa phần là câu từ & công thức, hình ảnh thì ít.
> 
> @thucongmynghe79
> Em hiện cũng đang tiến vào lĩnh vực gia công CNC (chế máy chỉ là mảng phụ). Thấy rỏ một điều là để hoàn thiện một sản phẩm phải qua quá nhiều công đoạn, không phải công đoạn nào trong đó mình cũng nắm rỏ, muốn tìm hiểu & trao đổi thì cũng khó vì đa phần anh em giấu nghề dữ quá. Mà phải chi những điều mình muốn tìm hiểu là điều gì đó quá cao siêu. Ví dụ như em làm nhiều sản phẩm bằng gỗ nhỏ (cở đồng tiền 5K). Muốn đánh bóng bề mặt nó thì thật là khó & mất nhiều thời gian nếu chơi hoàn toàn thủ  công. Nghiên cứu những cơ sở tương tự thì họ giấu tận bên trong.. đứng ngoài ko biết được. hic hic... Muốn giá sản xuất rẻ, tăng tính cạnh tranh... thì phải tăng hiểu xuất & ổn định trong sản xuất, mà làm việc đó không hề dễ.
> Đi học chính quy thì không trường lớp nào dạy, đi học lóm thì... ôi giời... giấu theo kiểu sống để bụng, chết mang theo.


em thấy việc giấu nghề ko có dì là sai trái cả, đó là quyền cơ bản , hoa kỳ phat triển được là nhờ tôn trọng tác quyền, đôi khi là lặt vặt thôi, nhìn cái biết ngay, có điều.... ko thấy thì ko nghĩ ra, thấy rồi lại bảo đơn giản, chả có phải giấu 

 cần thiết cho công việc, tại sao ko ngồi lại thoả thuận sẽ trả bao nhiêu để có thể bán công nghệ đó


b.r

----------

jimmyli

----------


## lekimhung

Cái vụ phát động nghiên cứu của anh CKD em nghĩ nó mang tính em yêu khoa học nên kết quả mới không tốt. Còn vụ kick này thì phải bước qua giai đoạn  em yêu khoa học rồi và phải có kết quả nghiệm thu thực tế rồi mới dám kêu gọi chứ, bác nào dám đưa dự án mà toàn lý thuyết lên đây em nghĩ khả năng được đầu tư là thấp.

----------


## CKD

Thực ra bản thân mình cũng giấu nghề.. nên việc bị giấu nghề không có gì là to tác.
Ý mình muốn nói...
- Muốn học được nghề.. không phải cứ có tiền là học được.
- Muốn làm được nghề.. không phải cứ có vốn là làm được.
- Muốn hợp tác sản xuất & kinh hoanh.. không phải cứ nói là làm được.

Mình đã bị rơi vào nhiều tình huống xấu trong quá trình hợp tác kinh doanh mà không biết phải kêu cứu ai. Lúc trước.. mô hình phát triển mà mình mong muốn là chuyên môn hóa. Nên mình tìm rất nhiều đối tác để hợp tác sản xuất, các đối tác mà mình liên kết hầu hết đều chuyên sản xuất & gia công nên trình & khã năng tốt hơn bên mình. Vài đơn hàng đầu chất lượng rất Ok, nhưng sau dần thì chất lượng rất khó kiểm soát. Khi lỗi quá nhiều mình yêu cầu thực hiện nghĩa vụ & quyền lợi (bồi thường) thì ngay tức thì.. mình mất đối tác mà còn mất khá nhiều chi phí để bù đắp, trong khi trong hợp đồng hợp tác thì đều nêu rất rỏ quyền & nghĩa vụ của các bên, kể cả việc bồi thường nếu có sự cố. Nhưng có ai dính vào mới biết.. hầu như hợp đồng chỉ là hình thức, việc yêu cầu bồi thường là rất hy hữu với giá trị vừa & nhỏ. Việc thanh toán thì ít khi xảy ra vấn đề vì lúc đó mối quan hệ vẫn còn nằm trong chuổi, không thể không thanh toán  :Big Grin: .

Vậy nên ai muốn làm nghề & muốn phát triển bền vững với nghề thì đều mong muốn mình làm chủ hết kỹ thuật & công nghệ. Nhưng nếu mình xin trao đổi & mua công nghệ ở một cty chuyên & có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong sx & gc thì thường được hướng thành hợp tác gia công, công ty chuyên muốn có lợi ích dài lâu nên không chịu chuyển giao hoặc bán công nghệ.
Mình cũng đã làm việc với nhiều công ty chuyên chuyển giao công nghệ (gián tiếp của nhà cung cấp nước ngoài). Mang tiếng là chuyển giao nhưng nhiều khi họ nắm về công nghệ còn ít hơn mình.. vì họ tập trung chủ yếu vào quãng bá và kinh doanh. Kinh nghiệm xử lý & giải quyết tình huống hơi bị kém. Cách làm việc kiểu này không phải chỉ có ở các nhà phân phối & chuyển giao của China mà ngay cả một số sp của Mỹ hoặc EU mà bên em đã dùng qua đều có hết. Riêng việt này có thể khắc phục bằng cách thuê hẵn chuyên gia từ công ty mẹ qua chuyển giao. Nhưng khi đó chi phí là không hề nhỏ, từ chi phí đi lại, ăn ở, giờ làm việc v.v... Chưa nói tới việc bất đồng ngôn ngữ cũng là rào cản không hề nhỏ.

----------


## CKD

> Cái vụ phát động nghiên cứu của anh CKD em nghĩ nó mang tính em yêu khoa học nên kết quả mới không tốt. Còn vụ kick này thì phải bước qua giai đoạn  em yêu khoa học rồi và phải có kết quả nghiệm thu thực tế rồi mới dám kêu gọi chứ, bác nào dám đưa dự án mà toàn lý thuyết lên đây em nghĩ khả năng được đầu tư là thấp.


Ý mình chỉ là khi ta giới thiệu hay trao đổi.. thì hình ảnh có sức thuyết phục cũng như thể hiện rỏ ý hơn là câu từ.
Còn việc lên dự án và kêu gọi ĐÁ ĐÍT (kick) thì mình nghĩ dự án đó phải thực tế, được kiểm chứng & đánh giá toàn diện về thực tiễn cũng như khã năng thu lợi thì các nhà đầu tư mới chịu chi tiền.

----------


## nhatson

em thấy việc đầu tư, tài trợ thuộc về giới.... có trên 25 milion usd, mà kể cả giới này cũng sợ mất mát lắm ah
con đường thành công em hay thấy là 1 thứ hoàn toàn mới , hoặc có kinh nghiệm làm việc lâu năm trong ngành. 

ví dụ , tormach em nhớ ko lầm người lập nên cty này, làm việc lâu năm cho HASS cnc và ra thành lập cty riêng, với ý tưởng là ptriển hệ máy công cụ CNC dùng cho cá nhân
với kinh nghiệm 20 30 năm làm việc cho HASS, rõ ràng rất có lợi thế về tkế body cho máy, chỉ là thay đổi concept từ máy lớn > máy cá nhân

Về làm việc, em thấy mọi việc đều cần có thời gian ah, ko gấp được, đất nước chúng ta wen với cái gọi là kế hoạch 5 năm, việc đào đường mỗi năm diễn ra 1 lần, nó ngấm vào máu roài
ví dụ như MACH3 CNC, do 1 dự án chính phủ, từ những năm 84 đến năm 2000 mới có mach3 , sơ sơ có 16 năm thôi ah.
người code ra MACH3 cũng khiêm nhường tâm sự, cần 10 năm nói chuyện với các chuyên gia về operator cnc, cnc programmer để hiểu rõ hơn về CNC ( cụ ta còn note phát rằng do cụ ta chậm chạp nên cần 10 năm, các bạn nhanh hơn tôi có thể mất 1 2 năm thôi) ( cụ là thật, vì ông cụ này chắc ngoài 70 roài)

như anh CKD nói, xã hội chung ta có vấn đề, cần điều chỉnh , nhưng ko thể ngày 1 ngày 2, cần thay đổi dần dần.
việc đầu tiên em thấy cần thiết và em có gắng làm là. mỗi lần chém em chém rất khí thế, nhưng phải có minh hoạ bằng hình ảnh thực tế  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

mới nói xong mà mình lại ko có minh hoạ , phải sửa sai ngay

đôi dòng tậm sự của Art Fenerty, người làm ra mach3, một người em rất hâm mộ vì ..... cụ nào chém trên này ko hưỡng lợi từ mach3?????
điều tyệt vời nhất của mach3 đó là chỉ cần có máy vi tính có cổng LPT, ko cần thêm bất cứ phần cứng nào

http://nv50.0fees.net/Doc/Mach3Mysteries.pdf


b.r

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Nam CNC

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Các bác nói đúng quá, em làm công ty mười năm nghề, giấu ko biết bao nhiêu kĩ thuật cho riêng mình,biết cũng học hỏi,ko biết cũng học hỏi, nói chung cứ thu tiếp hết vào não bộ, rồi từ đó suy ra cái mới, hiện tại trên thế giới có những cty sản xuất bằng công nghệ dây chuyền thiết bị kỷ thuật cao,cả cty hoàn toàn tự động ko bóng người,mình thì mới chế cnc..hix
Các bác kics vấn đề chế tạo,nhất là gia công sản xuất thì phải nắm bắt hầu hết các kỷ thuật chuyên môn,theo em nghĩ nên chia ra nhều mãng để dễ phát triển, lập nên một công ty tư vấn đa nghành cnc,mỗi bác đảm nhiệm một nhiệm vụ,gom lại những anh em có tâm huyết, mình đi sau thế giới nên mình hưởng thụ rất nhiều nhiều thành tựu khoa học,tại sao ko gom lại thành một nhóm,một tổ chức phát triển chuyên môn cho đất nước mình,ở đây ko biết  em có lạc đề ko chứ theo ngu ý của em các bác trên diển đàn này rất tài năng,thuộc hàng cao thủ nên mới có bản lỉnh chế tạo,nghiên cứu,
Chia ra nhiều mãng ,anh nào chuyên gổ thì lo gỗ,anh nào lasmas thì đảm nhiệm phần ấy,v.v....

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác nói đúng quá, em làm công ty mười năm nghề, giấu ko biết bao nhiêu kĩ thuật cho riêng mình,biết cũng học hỏi,ko biết cũng học hỏi, nói chung cứ thu tiếp hết vào não bộ, rồi từ đó suy ra cái mới, hiện tại trên thế giới có những cty sản xuất bằng công nghệ dây chuyền thiết bị kỷ thuật cao,cả cty hoàn toàn tự động ko bóng người,mình thì mới chế cnc..hix
> Các bác kics vấn đề chế tạo,nhất là gia công sản xuất thì phải nắm bắt hầu hết các kỷ thuật chuyên môn,theo em nghĩ nên chia ra nhều mãng để dễ phát triển, lập nên một công ty tư vấn đa nghành cnc,mỗi bác đảm nhiệm một nhiệm vụ,gom lại những anh em có tâm huyết, mình đi sau thế giới nên mình hưởng thụ rất nhiều nhiều thành tựu khoa học,tại sao ko gom lại thành một nhóm,một tổ chức phát triển chuyên môn cho đất nước mình,ở đây ko biết  em có lạc đề ko chứ theo ngu ý của em các bác trên diển đàn này rất tài năng,thuộc hàng cao thủ nên mới có bản lỉnh chế tạo,nghiên cứu,
> Chia ra nhiều mãng ,anh nào chuyên gổ thì lo gỗ,anh nào lasmas thì đảm nhiệm phần ấy,v.v....


chế tạo máy to tát lám ah, nhà xưởng máy móc, thợ thuyền, level em ko dám bàn

em chỉ thắc mắc sao ko làm việc nhỏ nhỏ hiệu quả ko cần vốn nhiều ví dụ như ngồi vẽ file 3d bán
vẽ theo yêu cầu, vẻ từ ý tưởng của mình vv và vv

b.r

----------

jimmyli, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

1 thông tin nho nhỏ vể khởi nghiệp với kickstater

----------

culitruong, jimmyli, writewin

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> chế tạo máy to tát lám ah, nhà xưởng máy móc, thợ thuyền, level em ko dám bàn
> 
> em chỉ thắc mắc sao ko làm việc nhỏ nhỏ hiệu quả ko cần vốn nhiều ví dụ như ngồi vẽ file 3d bán
> vẽ theo yêu cầu, vẻ từ ý tưởng của mình vv và vv
> 
> b.r


Vậy mục này lập ra để nói lên việc gì các bac ? Em dốt quá nên đi lạc rồi chăng?😂

----------


## nhatson

mục đóng góp mà, mỗi người 1 í, quan điểm của em là vậy, mà quan điểm thì ko thể nói đúng sai, điều này tương tự với quan điểm của bác
-quan điểm của em là, thời điểm hiện tại nên kêu gọi rèn luyện kỹ năng 
-việc chúng ta cần làm là cố gắng bảo vệ quyền lợi của những người có ý tưởng hoặc chế tạo ra SP
chắc chắn là có sản phẩm và được bảo vệ tốt, các nhà đâu tư không ngại rót vốn đâu ah


b.r

----------

